# Cost of Powder Coating



## LH Designs (Aug 2, 2005)

I need to get some Simpson post base plates--6 x 6--powder coated so they'll match the hinges, locks, etc. Anybody have ANY idea what something like that might cost?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

The cost on PC has dropped dramatically. I can't see your parts but am guessing $15-20 ea.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

I'd call or just e-mail and ask
Maybe e-mail with some pics

http://www.capecodpowdercoating.com/


----------

